
The first gene on Earth may have been a hybrid of RNA and DNA - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2330-9
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-first-gene-
on...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-first-gene-on-earth-may-
have-been-a-hybrid/)

